# Post your MyEdge covers



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

As I know there are a few of us who have designed and purchased their MyEdge covers, I hope it's OK to start a new thread with actual photos of covers and Kindles - here is mine, newly received! I ordered March 17, and it arrived on March 26.

My cover is for a Kindle 2, and I am very happy with it - the outside of the cover is not a shiny finish, but rather a tweedy matte finish. (If any of you have any of the Snaptotes purses or bags, it is not like that, but rougher.) The workmanship is impeccable on mine, both inside and out - stitching is very even and straight and compliments the color of my photos and the color of the leather I chose.

I love the straps inside; the Kindle fits snugly into the two bottom straps, which are curved, not straight, which is really pleasing. Both of the top straps are leather with elastic on both ends to make it easy to put the Kindle in the case, but yet holds it very securely. The interior of the cover on the opposite side of the Kindle is smooth and soft.

About the only thing I would note is that when you open the cover, it creaks (like a real book!!). I assume it is probably from glue holding the leather spine to the rest of the cover before it is stitched. Also, as you will see it the photo, my skin does not coordinate with my cover any longer, but that's OK - I still love my hummingbirds!

It also still fits in my Kindle sleeve that was made for my by an etsy seller (sakizome). I was pleasantly surprised by this!

The verdict - I love it! I will still switch between this and my Oberon Avenue of Trees (old style, taupe), but it is my favorite for the moment! (...I will however be placing my saddle DaVinci in the Marketplace...)

I do have larger photos if anyone would like a better look....

Jeri in PA


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, I'm excited now, I also ordered mine on the 17th!!  But I haven't even gotten a shipping notice, did you get a shipping notice before you actually received it?

Yours is SO pretty, and thanks for writing such a complete review, you did a good job describing it.

Now you know what you need to do, don't you?  Design a skin to match your cover.  You could even use the same photo if you wanted to.


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Patricia - 

I did get a shipping notice, three days before it arrived, with a tracking number.  It came FedEx.  I'm sure yours will be arriving soon as well!

I'm thinking about another skin, but I like my little birds so much.....!

Be sure and post when you receive yours as well - I love how you put yours together.

Jeri


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Your cover looks fabulous - now it's even harder for me to patiently wait for mine... Considering the shipping costs I designed 2 Kindle and 2 iPad covers (Mr. Manou promised I will get the new iPad for my birthday next month).
I ordered mine on March 21st.... hope to get a shipping notice soon


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Oh, I'm excited now, I also ordered mine on the 17th!! But I haven't even gotten a shipping notice, did you get a shipping notice before you actually received it?
> 
> Yours is SO pretty, and thanks for writing such a complete review, you did a good job describing it.
> 
> Now you know what you need to do, don't you? Design a skin to match your cover. You could even use the same photo if you wanted to.


Good Morning Patricia!

I just double checked the status of your MyEdge order and it is in production and looks like it should be shipping out in the next few days!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

manou said:


> Your cover looks fabulous - now it's even harder for me to patiently wait for mine... Considering the shipping costs I designed 2 Kindle and 2 iPad covers (Mr. Manou promised I will get the new iPad for my birthday next month).
> I ordered mine on March 21st.... hope to get a shipping notice soon


Good Morning Manou!

I remember seeing the preview files for your MyEdge covers, they look great! The files have been transmitted to the factory and should either be in production now or will be in the next day or so. You will receive a shipping confirmation email with tracking info once they have been shipped.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Good Morning Patricia!
> 
> I just double checked the status of your MyEdge order and it is in production and looks like it should be shipping out in the next few days!


Gosh Jackie, thanks for the personal service. I'm excited, hopefully I'll get it by the end of the week.

Has the response to this option been favorable? It seems to have been well received here on our board.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Good Morning Manou!
> 
> I remember seeing the preview files for your MyEdge covers, they look great! The files have been transmitted to the factory and should either be in production now or will be in the next day or so. You will receive a shipping confirmation email with tracking info once they have been shipped.


Ohhhhhhhh the torture - I am soooooo exited now 
Thank you for the excellent service Jackie.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Manou, we want to see pictures when you get yours!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Manou, we want to see pictures when you get yours!


Will post them - the back parts are very hedonistic though


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

manou said:


> Will post them - the back parts are very hedonistic though


OK, Manou, I had to look up that word  But you know we still want to see pictures.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> OK, Manou, I had to look up that word  But you know we still want to see pictures.


Ha ha ha - I had to look it up 2 days ago (Mr. Manou is a Brit)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Woo hoo!  I just got my shipping notice.  They are in Missouri, I'm in Kentucky, maybe I'll have it in a couple of days.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I just got my shipping notice too


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone know what the idea size in pixels (ie: 600x400) is for it to completely fill one side when clicking the fill button for one side?  Seems no matter what it never fills the whole side and I have to stretch/resize to get it to fit.  This makes it hard to design something to build the cover without some things going off the page when stretching/resizing.

Unless I'm doing somethign wrong?

I've been putting together scrapbooking elements to make a Paris themed cover but can never get the design situated just right.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Kimbertay, what I found when I was doing mine was that on my design board (I was using Photoshop Elements), I actually had to have my design off center, so when I pasted it on their template and had to stretch it, the design part ended up in the middle, does that make sense?  If I designed it with my elements centered, then when I pasted it on their template and had to stretch it, parts of my design were off the page.  I had to play around with mine quite a while before I got it in the right place and then it was still in the right place after I had to stretch it.

ETA:  I just looked at the size of mine in Photoshop.  I did the front and back as 2 separate images.  The pixels are:  432 width x 576 height.  The document size is 6" width x 8" height.  I think when I designed it, I specified the inches to be 6 x 8.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> Does anyone know what the idea size in pixels (ie: 600x400) is for it to completely fill one side when clicking the fill button for one side? Seems no matter what it never fills the whole side and I have to stretch/resize to get it to fit. This makes it hard to design something to build the cover without some things going off the page when stretching/resizing.
> 
> Unless I'm doing somethign wrong?
> 
> I've been putting together scrapbooking elements to make a Paris themed cover but can never get the design situated just right.


Which Jacket size are you designing for? Kindle 3? I may be able to get the exact specs for you.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Kimbertay, what I found when I was doing mine was that on my design board (I was using Photoshop Elements), I actually had to have my design off center, so when I pasted it on their template and had to stretch it, the design part ended up in the middle, does that make sense? If I designed it with my elements centered, then when I pasted it on their template and had to stretch it, parts of my design were off the page. I had to play around with mine quite a while before I got it in the right place and then it was still in the right place after I had to stretch it.
> 
> ETA: I just looked at the size of mine in Photoshop. I did the front and back as 2 separate images. The pixels are: 432 width x 576 height. The document size is 6" width x 8" height. I think when I designed it, I specified the inches to be 6 x 8.


Thanks Patricia! I will see if that size makes it work better. I am using some word elements near the edges so it has been a challenge getting all the lettering I want to show up just right.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Which Jacket size are you designing for? Kindle 3? I may be able to get the exact specs for you.


Yes, a Kindle 3. Thank you!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> Thanks Patricia! I will see if that size makes it work better. I am using some word elements near the edges so it has been a challenge getting all the lettering I want to show up just right.


Mine has words on it too. I kept having to move them down, move them down, then I had to move mine way over to the left so they showed up centered when I pasted onto the template.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

These are the dimensions for the Kindle 3. If you would like for one of the other devices, please let me know.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm tracking mine, it left Memphis, Tennessee this morning, scheduled to be delivered tomorrow (Thursday)!!


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm glad everyone is getting their new covers.  I ended up cancelling my "dog at the door" because I never got a shipping notice after waiting almost 2 months.  sigh.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'm tracking mine, it left Memphis, Tennessee this morning, scheduled to be delivered tomorrow (Thursday)!!


Post pictures when you get it!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Cyndi said:


> I'm glad everyone is getting their new covers. I ended up cancelling my "dog at the door" because I never got a shipping notice after waiting almost 2 months. sigh.


Cyndi,

I am sorry to hear that! Were you ordering it for the Kindle 2 or 3? And did you order it through our website or through Amazon?

I would like to know for two reasons. One, so I can see if there is anything I can do to help you get the jacket you are looking for. And two, so I can track any potential problems with the order systems.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

This is such a fantastic idea! My mind is churning with the possibilities . . .


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Cyndi said:


> I'm glad everyone is getting their new covers. I ended up cancelling my "dog at the door" because I never got a shipping notice after waiting almost 2 months. sigh.


The "dog at the door" is so cute. I love that cover and had to have it as soon as I saw it! Our dog sits and stares at the door just like that.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, I've been playing with sizes and about the perfect size in pixels is 393x632. When you hit the fill one side you don't have to do anything else, it seems to fit perfect! 

Here is my first rough draft, so to speak. I'm still going to be adding more elements and stuff to my design so the finished product will have quite a few changes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is a link to dimensions on my Flickr account. You should be able to zoom in to see the numbers better.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5574602066/in/photostream/


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> Ok, I've been playing with sizes and about the perfect size in pixels is 393x632. When you hit the fill one side you don't have to do anything else, it seems to fit perfect!
> 
> Here is my first rough draft, so to speak. I'm still going to be adding more elements and stuff to my design so the finished product will have quite a few changes.


I have some fabric that would look great with this!










I'm not pushing you to buy something from me, just thought of this fabric when I saw your design.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Darnit I just placed a MyEdge order my daughter and I designed for her kindle and didn't save the picture of it to show you guys.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I have some fabric that would look great with this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty! I've been stuck on Paris lately. I bought a case from you in the past so I know what wonderful work you do! I love the new design you did that has the extra pocket so I just might be tempted. 



Lisa M. said:


> Darnit I just placed a MyEdge order my daughter and I designed for her kindle and didn't save the picture of it to show you guys.


Lisa, you will just have to post a picture of it when your daughter gets the finished product!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Lisa M. said:


> Darnit I just placed a MyEdge order my daughter and I designed for her kindle and didn't save the picture of it to show you guys.


Hi Lisa!

Was yours the one with "dance fever" on it?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Kimbertay,

Love this so far!  Can't wait to see the finished work!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I received mine just now, already took pictures so I can share! Wanted to ask [email protected], does this have some kind of protective coating on it already or should I treat it with Scotch Guard or something?

Here's my pictures:




























ETA: The workmanship on this is excellent, the stitches so straight. My Kindle fits very tightly inside. As a matter of fact I don't think I'm even going to use the top straps, I'm just going to put a small piece of velcro on the back.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I received mine just now, already took pictures so I can share! Wanted to ask [email protected], does this have some kind of protective coating on it already or should I treat it with Scotch Guard or something?
> 
> Here's my pictures:
> 
> ...


That turned out great Patricia!!! Looks even better in "real life"!!!

I think I may have to make a matching skin for my Paris cover too! Where did you get your K3 template?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Patricia!

That turned out great!  It is so cute and I love that it matches your skin!  All of our MyEdge Jackets are treated, after printing, with ScotchgardTM, so no worries there!

We are all so excited that MyEdge jackets are starting to arrive!  Thank you so much for taking the time to design with us and share the results!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> That turned out great Patricia!!! Looks even better in "real life"!!!
> 
> I think I may have to make a matching skin for my Paris cover too! Where did you get your K3 template?


Kimbertay, it's a template that comes from Decal Girl, I have it saved on my computer if you would like me to send it to you. The one that comes from Decal Girl doesn't have the cutlines but I have one with the cutlines added, thanks to 911JASON who used to post here all the time. If you want me to send it to you, send me a PM with your email and I'll send it along. I love designing the skins, but seems I'm stuck on this particular one, I had pretty much the same thing on my K2!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

very nice Patricia


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Patricia -

It's beautiful - I'm glad you are happy with it!  The coordination of your skin and case are great!  Enjoy it - I know I am loving mine!

Jeri in PA


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Hi Lisa!
> 
> Was yours the one with "dance fever" on it?


Yes it is, and thank you for sending me the image file so I can share! This is for my oldest daughter's kindle, it's of her and her friends dancing in front of some kind of thermal imaging thing-a-ma-jig 









I'll post more pics when we get it. Thanks again to Jackie for emailing me this, great customer service as always!


----------



## M-Edge Accessories (Feb 16, 2010)

In case you missed it, MyEdge was featured on the Today Show this morning! I wonder if we'll see Matt Lauer walking around with a MyEdge case  You can see a snippet of the video here http://www.medgestore.com/about/press/20110331-todayshow.psp


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Lisa M. said:


> Yes it is, and thank you for sending me the image file so I can share! This is for my oldest daughter's kindle, it's of her and her friends dancing in front of some kind of thermal imaging thing-a-ma-jig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lisa, love your cover idea! Isn't it so great that we can have a cover that's so special for us?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

M-Edge Accessories said:


> In case you missed it, MyEdge was featured on the Today Show this morning! I wonder if we'll see Matt Lauer walking around with a MyEdge case  You can see a snippet of the video here http://www.medgestore.com/about/press/20110331-todayshow.psp


Impressive! M-Edge should be proud to be mentioned on the Today Show.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

These MyEdge cases are amazing
Patricia, yours is fantastic!  I love it!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Patricia, yours came out wonderful!  Love it!  I also love the way you made your skins to match.  This is so much fun!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Patricia - your cover looks wonderful and even better together with that skin


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

kimbertay said:


> Ok, I've been playing with sizes and about the perfect size in pixels is 393x632. When you hit the fill one side you don't have to do anything else, it seems to fit perfect!
> 
> Here is my first rough draft, so to speak. I'm still going to be adding more elements and stuff to my design so the finished product will have quite a few changes.


This cover is so nice. I love Paris...and not only in the Springtime.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

This design was made by Liza Darwin at Nylon Magazine. Pretty sweet.










Here's a link to the article:

http://www.nylonmag.com/?section=article&parid=6081


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Patricia, your cover is beautiful! I love how it turned out!

Kimbertay, I really like theParis idea! I can't wait to see the finished product!

Lisa, your daughter will love her cover! How clever and cool!


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Jackie,
I ordered it through Amazon for the Kindle 3.  Very disappointed.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Cyndi said:


> Jackie,
> I ordered it through Amazon for the Kindle 3. Very disappointed.


Hi Cyndi!

I just checked and it looks like Amazon has run out-of-stock of this item. It is a very popular jacket design. They are waiting on us to send them more. We are working on making more and expect to be able to send off a shipment to them soon. For specific details regarding your order you will need to contact Amazon directly. Although I am surprised, and somewhat disappointed, that they haven't emailed you about the back-order situation.

We do plan on offering 'The Dog Behind the Door' New Yorker jacket in the Style Library through our MyEdge program, however I do not know when it will be available.  Stay tuned here, we will be sure to let everyone know when it is available in the Style Library.

That little dog is just too cute! We can't seem to make these fast enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

This month is Prevention of Animal Cruelty Month so I thought I would create some MyEdge Jackets to show off the four-legged members of my family:

Murray, my furry little gentleman










Ginger










And last but not least... Yaya... you are sorely missed










If anyone else has placed their pet on their jacket, please share it here.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cute, Jamie!  Precious little dogs.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Jaime,
Thanks for sharing your dog covers.  This pic and your comments on YaYa brought tears to my eyes.  Our little guy is getting up there in years and I know how much I will miss him even though there would be another dog in our future.  Each is so unique and special!

Marie


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

maries said:


> Jaime,
> Thanks for sharing your dog covers. This pic and your comments on YaYa brought tears to my eyes. Our little guy is getting up there in years and I know how much I will miss him even though there would be another dog in our future. Each is so unique and special!
> 
> Marie


Thanks Marie! We knew we wouldn't have long with Yaya. She was already ten when I adopted her. But it was totally worth the little time we had. She had spunk and a lot of character for an old gal.

Have a great weekend,

jaime


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

So I shared my four-legged friends pics on Friday, here are some MyEdge Jackets featuring other furry members of the M-Edge family:


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

these pet covers are so making me want to make one of my baby!!!! If only I knew I'd use it and I could decide on color choices I'm no good at that kind of thing. But these are precious thx for sharing!!!!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

It's funny, I have a MyEdge jacket for my K2, a composition book styled one, that I love! But I can't stop playing around with it. It's just too much fun! Here is one with my puppy girl, Wendy Darling...










Thank you, Jaime, for putting this together for me and making it look so nice!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm coming closer and closer to trying this out (although, i need another cover like a hole in the head) LOL but I'm stuck in terms of background color to use...Here is the pic I'm leaning toward using, Any suggestions welcome


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

Jaime - you are a (man? woman?) after my own heart.  I am such an animal lover.  
re: the last picture mistyd - I think you would be happier if you cropped it with less background - see the difference b/w yours and jaime's.  More dog less background - even if you cut off some of the dog.  Just a thought


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

More like this - assuming your photo file is large enough to be croppable


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

meowzart said:


> More like this - assuming your photo file is large enough to be croppable


sadly I don't think it is


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

I believe you can do some cropping of your picture after you download it on the medge site.  Really fun to play with.. very cute picture  of you guy's pets!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

meowzart said:


> Jaime - you are a (man? woman?) after my own heart. I am such an animal lover.
> re: the last picture mistyd - I think you would be happier if you cropped it with less background - see the difference b/w yours and jaime's. More dog less background - even if you cut off some of the dog. Just a thought


It's the most ambiguous name ever. but in this case it belongs to a girl


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> sadly I don't think it is


I definitely suggest using a photo directly from your camera. These are your highest resolution files and are better for printing. Definitely do not want to use a photo from a cell phone or facebook as these are generally formatted for web and will print blurry and pixelated.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I definitely suggest using a photo directly from your camera. These are your highest resolution files and are better for printing. Definitely do not want to use a photo from a cell phone or facebook as these are generally formatted for web and will print blurry and pixelated.


Well darn this makes me cry I just submitted my order and am in love with the final product. I have a pm into Jaime. Hopefully she has advice because the quote & pic combined are my Sierra to a T


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The Mother's Day special has made me realise my mum needs a new kindle cover for her k2 - I am having trouble getting the uploader to work though, for the K2.  I click on 'upload photos' and nothing happens.....


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Jaime,
Email sent to the email you requested!!!!!!! thx again for your help


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> Jaime,
> Email sent to the email you requested!!!!!!! thx again for your help


Good Morning Misty!

I see that you placed an order. Thank you! Did you get all of your questions answered? Let us know if there is anything else that Jaime or I can help you with.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> Jaime,
> Email sent to the email you requested!!!!!!! thx again for your help


So Misty, are you having one made with your dog's picture on it?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> So Misty, are you having one made with your dog's picture on it?


yes!!!!! I couldn't resist combined with a quote from Great Expectations that fits her I believe...Just hoping the typo's CS says were in the quote can be fixed since its in process


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Be sure to show us some pictures when you get it.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Pushka said:


> The Mother's Day special has made me realise my mum needs a new kindle cover for her k2 - I am having trouble getting the uploader to work though, for the K2. I click on 'upload photos' and nothing happens.....


Pushka,

Are you experiencing the problem when you click on "Add Images" or "Browse & Upload"?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Be sure to show us some pictures when you get it.


will do, Although I probably needed to wait lol


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> yes!!!!! I couldn't resist combined with a quote from Great Expectations that fits her I believe...Just hoping the typo's CS says were in the quote can be fixed since its in process


We're working on it! We will email you with a preview of the corrected file for you to approve just as soon as we can. We are just glad that the issue was caught before it went to printing!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> We're working on it! We will email you with a preview of the corrected file for you to approve just as soon as we can. We are just glad that the issue was caught before it went to printing!


Thank you Jackie!!!! my hand issues caused my disability make typo's very frequent unfortunately and I could not figure out how to fix the typo's without retyping the entire quote each time and typing one handed well... Anyway, thank you to you as well as Jaime and the rest of Medge for assisting me with the issues. you've been very kind and I greatly appreciate it


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> Thank you Jackie!!!! my hand issues caused my disability make typo's very frequent unfortunately and I could not figure out how to fix the typo's without retyping the entire quote each time and typing one handed well... Anyway, thank you to you as well as Jaime and the rest of Medge for assisting me with the issues. you've been very kind and I greatly appreciate it


I just emailed you the copies of the file, take a look and let us know if everything is okay.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> I just emailed you the copies of the file, take a look and let us know if everything is okay.


Looks fantastic thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## M-Edge Accessories (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello Kindleboarders!

Just wanted to share some additional pet photos that the M-Edge Team has turned into MyEdge jackets! Hope you enjoy!









The monocle really shows off how classy Mr. Riles is.









And a very sleepy kitty named Bella!

Looking forward to seeing all of your great MyEdge designs!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Pushka,
> 
> Are you experiencing the problem when you click on "Add Images" or "Browse & Upload"?


All sorted thanks Jackie. I got it to work and then couldnt get back on site here to let you know. As I want to do a collage, now I need to drag out photoshop first and then go back into the Template.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Since everyone seems to love showing off their pets, we are setting up a Best In Photo contest. The winner gets a free MyEdge jacket featuring their favorite furry or scaly friend. Submit your image at the following link:

http://app.medgestore.com/promos/pets/

We will then post all entries to our Facebook page where the voting will take place. Can't wait to see everyone's pets!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Jaime, I have a question about the MyEdge process.  When I design a cover, then it asks me if I want to save it to the Style Library, I say yes, then I give it a name and give my email address and all that.  But then where does it go?  I look in the Style Library but my design is not there.  And how can I save a design once I've made it?  It's frustrating to design something and then it just disappears.  I might want to design two or three and then order one of them later, but I have no place I can save them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Jaime, I have a question about the MyEdge process. When I design a cover, then it asks me if I want to save it to the Style Library, I say yes, then I give it a name and give my email address and all that. But then where does it go? I look in the Style Library but my design is not there. And how can I save a design once I've made it? It's frustrating to design something and then it just disappears. I might want to design two or three and then order one of them later, but I have no place I can save them.


Hi,

Your design has not disappeared. It is most likely still in our approval process. If it has been a significant amount of time since you have submitted your designs, please contact our customer service department ([email protected]) with the names of your designs and they will be able to go into the system and check on the status.

Thanks,

Jaime


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Jaime, I have a question about the MyEdge process. When I design a cover, then it asks me if I want to save it to the Style Library, I say yes, then I give it a name and give my email address and all that. But then where does it go? I look in the Style Library but my design is not there. And how can I save a design once I've made it? It's frustrating to design something and then it just disappears. I might want to design two or three and then order one of them later, but I have no place I can save them.


When designs are submitted to the Style Library they are saved but not posted until we can review them and then either approve or refuse them. There are several reasons why we may refuse to post a design in the Style Library, but the most common ones so far are:

1. The design contains copyrighted content.
2. The design does not fill the canvas all the way to the solid outer border. Since we cannot guarantee that these will yield finished products that exactly match the previews, we choose to not post them. It is VERY important that all designs completely fill the entire canvas.
3. An image from one side overlaps the center line onto the other side in a way that seems unintentional. Although the previews that are generated for these might appear okay, because the spine covers up the overlap, we cannot guarantee that a portion of an image won't appear on the other side yielding a less than ideal finished product.

Unfortunately, at this time, we do not have the ability to send out emails when we approve or refuse a Style Library submission. But, as Jaime just said, you can always contact our Customer Service department and ask about the status of your design(s).

Also, please note, that designs submitted to the Style Library are viewable and purchasable (is that even a word?) by everyone. So don't submit something that you wouldn't want other people to buy for themselves.

I hope this helps! Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The only reason I'm asking about the Style Library is that it seems to be the only way I can design a cover and save it anywhere.  I've got the site opened on my computer right now and have a design that I did, but unless I purchase it I have no way of saving it or showing it to anyone else.  I tried to right-click and was going to do a Save Picture As, but it won't let me do that.  So far today I've done this same cover 3 times because there's no way to go back to it.


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

Patricia can you highlight it and then copy/paste it to a folder/file on your computer?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

No, it won't let me do that.  Won't let me highlight at all.  And like I said, when I right click it doesn't give me any of the options like Copy.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Just do a print screen. Then paste it into paint, and crop it there. Or if you have Windows 7 just use the Snipping program.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Just do a print screen. Then paste it into paint, and crop it there. Or if you have Windows 7 just use the Snipping program.


I'll try this tomorrow. I tried doing a print screen and then pasted it in Word but then I couldn't save it in JPEG format. I never thought about doing it in Paint. Thanks!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I am a very happy bunny with my MyEdge covers and finally able to post them (my faithful old laptop broke down, giving me an excuse to get a MacBook Pro). They turned out exactly as I imagined they would and I have since ordered and received iPad covers for me as well as for Mr Manou 

Here is the first one - a complete indulgence. Each time I look at the back of the cover I have to smile - those are some of my favoured things, places, authors, composers....









Here the second one - it should go very well with my favoured jeans 









Thank you MEdge for coming up with this wonderful feature


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Manou, those are great covers!  Wonderful job!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

BlondeStylus said:


> Manou, those are great covers! Wonderful job!


Thank you, I love love love them


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Manou, I especially love the first one, love pink!  I was reading through this thread last night and wondering when you were going to show us your covers.  Your work is always so striking, I knew your covers would be beautiful.  Does it bother you that there's no closure system?  I bought some girl's very thin elastic headbands in the same color as my cover, had to shorten them, but I slip that underneath my Kindle, then use it as a closure system and I'm happy with it.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I was not able to download pictures onto photobucket for quite some time - due to the untimely demise of my laptop. Then TNT screwed up the delivery of my new Mac...
Thus I was only able to post with my iPhone or when I edged Mr Manou away from his computer  
No, it doesn't bother me that I can't close the covers. I usually put them into a sleeve before I put them in my purse... First I thought about adding some elastic, now I decided that I am happy with the way the covers are


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I LOVE seeing everyones custom covers, they are all so great!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's a couple of quirky ideas I had (any Outlander fans here)

ETA: Who says a man in a kilt can't look sexy?


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a couple of quirky ideas I had (any Outlander fans here)
> 
> ETA: Who says a man in a kilt can't look sexy?


Awesome!! I personally am a fan of a man in a kilt! (Well, in books anyway! If I walked by one here in Indianapolis I would probably think he was a loon! LOL)


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> The only reason I'm asking about the Style Library is that it seems to be the only way I can design a cover and save it anywhere. I've got the site opened on my computer right now and have a design that I did, but unless I purchase it I have no way of saving it or showing it to anyone else. I tried to right-click and was going to do a Save Picture As, but it won't let me do that. So far today I've done this same cover 3 times because there's no way to go back to it.


The ability to save a design to come back to later is on our list of items we would like to add to MyEdge. But at this time I do not know if/when this feature will be available. Sorry I can't be of more help with this right now!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a couple of quirky ideas I had (any Outlander fans here)
> 
> ETA: Who says a man in a kilt can't look sexy?


Ohhhhhh, I love men in kilts... I've scolded Mr Manou at times for not being a Scot...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

hmm, my hubby is an author and has had a couple of books published.  A word cloud sounds like a great idea.  And luckily we hold the trademark to the books logo so no copyright issues either.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I can not access the page to design your own cover in the M-edge site? Is it not compatible with Safari?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> I can not access the page to design your own cover in the M-edge site? Is it not compatible with Safari?


It is compatible with Safari. However, it is a Flash based program, have you tried updating the version of Flash you are running?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I just got my shipping/tracking notice for the cover I created of Sierra  Bow if I could just remember which site to track it thru since I opted for free shipping lol


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I just got my shipping/tracking notice for the cover I created of Sierra  Bow if I could just remember which site to track it thru since I opted for free shipping lol


Good news, Misty! Be sure to let us see some pictures when you get it.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I just got my shipping/tracking notice for the cover I created of Sierra  Bow if I could just remember which site to track it thru since I opted for free shipping lol


Hi Misty!

Our free shipping is via FedEx SmartPost. So you can track the package through fedex.com. Glad to hear that it is on its way to you!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Hi Misty!
> 
> Our free shipping is via FedEx SmartPost. So you can track the package through fedex.com. Glad to hear that it is on its way to you!!!


Thanks again for all the help it really is appreciated


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

my cover is supposed to be delivered today!!!!! I'll post pics when I can


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations Misty!!  It's so exciting to be on new cover watch.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm waiting to see yours too, Misty!  Hope you love it!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

To those who have ordered and received MyMedge covers, about how long was it between ordering and shipping?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine took right at 2 weeks.


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

I ordered my cover on March 17, and it arrived on March 26.

Jeri in PA



RiddleMeThis said:


> To those who have ordered and received MyMedge covers, about how long was it between ordering and shipping?


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

What is the weight of the cover that we can design ourselves? I designed one with my dog, but before I buy it I want to know if it is heavier than I want. 
Anne


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh I know the answer to this one, I just weighed mine the other day, it weighs exactly 6.0 ounces.  It's actually actually the lightest of all my covers.


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Oh I know the answer to this one, I just weighed mine the other day, it weighs exactly 6.0 ounces. It's actually actually the lightest of all my covers.


Thanks.
Anne


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

annelb said:


> I designed one with my dog, but before I buy it I want to know if it is heavier than I want.
> Anne


You must have a very talented dog.   

(Sorry, couldn't resist!)

Betsy


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You must have a very talented dog.
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist!)
> 
> Betsy


She is very talented....at getting in the way and insisting on a tummy rub. 
Anne


----------



## perriggipees (May 6, 2009)

Can someone tell me which M-Edge model the MyEdge cover is??  (For the K3)  Don't seem to find that info on the M-Edge site.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a MyEdge cover and it looks like it's just like this, which is the M-Edge Go! Jacket. Only mine is tan color on the inside.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

perriggipees said:


> Can someone tell me which M-Edge model the MyEdge cover is?? (For the K3) Don't seem to find that info on the M-Edge site.


What do you mean? You click on the "Design your own" tab and it pops up asking do you want it for the Kindle Nook or Ipad. You pick your device then create it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Riddle - I think she meant which one of the M-Edge covers do they use for the MyEdge covers.  At least that's the way I took it that she meant.


----------



## perriggipees (May 6, 2009)

Pat, Riddle -
Yes, I was asking which cover MODEL, not ereader device.  I mentioned I have a K3.  Wish it came it something more secure, like with a zipper like my K2 Patagonia.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm really excited!!  Sent in my custom cover order on Sunday night.  Emailed customer service the next morning to make sure the photo came out clear and crisp and got almost an immediate response.

I'll be sure to post when the cover comes.  It's my dog's "Official Mud Dog" photo!

And, Patricia, thanks for your help!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

perriggipees said:


> Pat, Riddle -
> Yes, I was asking which cover MODEL, not ereader device. I mentioned I have a K3. Wish it came it something more secure, like with a zipper like my K2 Patagonia.


The MyMedge is it's own cover. They don't use any of the other covers for it.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> The MyMedge is it's own cover. They don't use any of the other covers for it.


Correct! Although it is very similar in style to our GO! Jacket for the Kindle 3, it is a little different. The materials used are different and there is an interior pocket. The info about these can be located by clicking on the Help button just below the Design Your Own canvas. But here it is...

MyEdge Jackets are manufactured for each custom order and assembled by hand in the USA. Your design is printed on 100% cotton canvas using a state-of-the-art digital printing process which yields high resolution images with brilliant colors. Before assembly the printed fabric is treated with Scotchgard™ to help repel liquids and dirt. The interior is made from lush, khaki-colored, synthetic nubuck and includes a document storage pocket. The jacket design features a spine and 4-corner device mounting system made from microfiber leather in your choice of Black or Mocha Brown colors.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Does the MyEdge lay flat if folded back?  The Go cover has a square binding so doesn't fold flat in the photo on line.  I couldn't tell if the Trip Jacket is flat when folded back or if that is also like the Go Cover.  To me the MyEdge looks more like the Trip Jacket other than no closure.

thanks.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Marie, no the MyEdge cover isn't flat when you fold it back, it has the square binding on it like you mentioned. Here's a picture of mine folded back.









And I added this band on mine to hold it closed (and to hold it when it's folded back).


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Patricia - thanks for the photos.


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is an updated photo of my cover, complete with m-Edge illuminator light and with its brand new sleeve, handmade for me by Patricia here on Kindle Boards! I looked for a while to find carriage fabric, and I think it matches great! She did a beautiful job on it, quickly, at a very reasonable price. Thanks again Patricia!!

Jeri in PA


----------



## waterpony (May 14, 2011)

Hi Patricia,

I love your setup, it is so cute. I understand that the skin is from decalgirl and the cover is custom made? But would you please let me know where did you get the lovely puppy screensaver? It is adorable!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

waterpony said:


> Hi Patricia,
> 
> I love your setup, it is so cute. I understand that the skin is from decalgirl and the cover is custom made? But would you please let me know where did you get the lovely puppy screensaver? It is adorable!
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, the skin is from Decal Girl but it's not one of their stock skins, it's one that I designed myself. And yes, I also designed the case. The little puppy screensaver is something I made too, it has a quote from Groucho Marx and then I opened it in Photoshop and added the little puppy to it. If you have the screensaver hack on your Kindle, I can email you this screensaver and you can put it on your Kindle. Just send me a PM with your email address and I'll send it to you, no problem!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

The MyMedge I got for my mom for mothers day


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Awww, Riddle, I bet she loved that.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's one of my crazy dog, Doofus. He was an Official Mud Dog, and left me with so many memories that make me smile.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

He looks sweet.  What does that mean, an Official Mud Dog?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

The Doofus had an Oregon Drivers License (www.chloecards.com) and there was a place there for "official", and looking at this picture which was a regular occurrence for him, I put "Mud Dog".  He also was certified DADD (Dogs Against Drunk Driving).


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> The Doofus had an Oregon Drivers License (www.chloecards.com) and there was a place there for "official", and looking at this picture which was a regular occurrence for him, I put "Mud Dog". He also was certified DADD (Dogs Against Drunk Driving).


I love that you refer to him as "The Doofus" as if it was more than just a name, but a title too! I love this picture!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, he was a one of a kind dog.  He's been gone a year, and I still miss him tremendously.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I just ordered one for my husband's birthday!  I hope I am pleased!  We both have the Amazon lighted kindle covers and love the built in light....just wished that the cases were not so plain!    From what I read before ordering the MyEdge cover, it does not seem like the e-luminator light stores on the inside cover, that is the drawback I see.  You have to store the light separate.  How does everyone who has received theirs like it?


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

As I said in my review, I really like the MyEdge. I just store the light in the cover using the supplied slot, and Patricia here on the board was nice enough to make me a sleeve with a fabric I found that will store my Kindle with cover and light just fine. I just throw it in my bag and go! Look a few posts up for a picture of the combo - it is the photo of the carriage driving horse on the cover!

Jeri in PA


----------

